# ATV Plow Questions



## Scuba (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

First let me say that I only plan to plow residential at my house and help out a few neighbors. Here in Cincinnati, we typically only get snowfalls in increments of a few inches at a time (very rarely 6" or more). I have a blower but it takes all frickin' day and plowing is much more fun! My only experience in plowing was helping my friend plow his parent's motel when I was a kid and he had a cycle country plow with manual lift so I'm not very knowledgeable about the brands and assemblies.

I was thinking about picking up a Warn ProVantage plow system for my '09 420 Rancher 4x4 AT but I noticed that Warn's site lists all of their ATV plow systems as "discontinued" which makes me worried about replacement parts, support, etc in the future. Any thoughts on that?

Alternatively, I think the Warn winches are some of the best (looking at an XT25) so I was thinking about getting a Cycle Country plow & mount to use in conjunction with the Warn winch but I don't know if there would be any incompatibility there?

Thanks for any feedback you may have.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The winch is only going to lift the blade. It doesn't care what it's lifting so yes it would work just fine to lift the blade. As for the discontinued stuff, I wouldn't worry about it. There's not a whole lot on them that can't be fixed with a welder. It's all metal so if it cracks/breaks you can weld it up.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, Greg. I was concerned about the winch because I believe I saw somewhere where a guy had an issue because either the winch or attachment for the plow was off-set so they didn't match up well. I only glanced at the info peripherally so I don't recall what brands, etc he was referencing.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As was stated, don't worry about the winch, I use a Warn winch with a cc plow and it works fine. Remember also with the cc plow you can get the down pressure system if you need it.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

the provantage line is not discontinued. just the older line. they are actually
sold under the quad boss name i was told. their site shows the same stuff
as the old warn line but with different part #s. it also says quadboss by
warn.--irv
i had cycle country plws until 05. switched to warn then. both are good
as far as im concerned


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

irv, have you tried any Warns from the last few years? Not the proadvantage ones but the regular ones. I have one of the older Warn plows and it is good but about 3 or 4 years ago they cheapened them up so they don't hold up well. But I don't have any experience with the proadvantage ones.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. One final question...

How well do they work in uneven surfaces. Specifically, my driveway slabs have settled some and sit higher/lower then adjacent slabs up to about a 1/2" or so. Whenever I shovel or snowblow, I invariably hit these and it's a pain - literall. I'm wondering how easily the plow would catch those or glide over them?


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

Reb;1172558 said:


> irv, have you tried any Warns from the last few years? Not the proadvantage ones but the regular ones. I have one of the older Warn plows and it is good but about 3 or 4 years ago they cheapened them up so they don't hold up well. But I don't have any experience with the proadvantage ones.


i bought my 48" blade and center mount pushtube setup in 05.
the power pivot was put on and the warn winch in 07. i do know they
make the plow from 14 gauge steel. the prov blades are supposed to be
12 ga but the 50" says 14ga. i have never had to weld anything or
have had a problem yet. i have everything for a front mount prov except
a blade. im going to do a little retro fitting of the 48" blade and think i
have a way to make the old power pivot work with a little modding.
for 1 thing the keys are1/4 thick for the prov power pivot instead of
3/16 like the old style. few other differences to have a frind in a fab 
shop redo. ill still be abl to put the blade back on the old pushtube if
i dont like it,[ i hope]


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the issue with the winch that you're thinking about was a warn winch plate with a different brand winch. Any winch will work with any plow.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 28, 2010)

hghgrad;1173004 said:


> I think the issue with the winch that you're thinking about was a warn winch plate with a different brand winch. Any winch will work with any plow.


Actually, this is the post I was thinking of. Issue with a Viper winch.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Odd...guess I've never really looked at the warn system.


----------



## Scuba (Dec 28, 2010)

I settled on a 50" Warn ProVantage front mount plow with a Warn XT25 winch (w/synthetic rope). Ordered everything from Warn except the winch which was $50 cheaper from 4wheelonline.com (they have an extra $50 off through Dec 31). Overall with tax and shipping it came to ~$860 but I'll get $100 back in rebates on the plow and winch


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

Scuba;1173590 said:


> I settled on a 50" Warn ProVantage front mount plow with a Warn XT25 winch (w/synthetic rope). Ordered everything from Warn except the winch which was $50 cheaper from 4wheelonline.com (they have an extra $50 off through Dec 31). Overall with tax and shipping it came to ~$860 but I'll get $100 back in rebates on the plow and winch


i see you are on the honda foreman forums too-- post some pics when
you get everything on--irv
i found i can get my old power pivot and blade to work on the provantage
frt mt so im gonna try and see if i like it. hopefully just a little spacing. if
it doesnt work i wont be out much.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

KFI Products makes a Fairlead Pulley Mount instead of the Standard 4 Roller system I like this a lot better and that cable does not get the typical flat spots and breaks from a roller system


----------

